
Mathematics predicts a sixth mass extinction - clumsysmurf
http://news.mit.edu/2017/mathematics-predicts-sixth-mass-extinction-0920
======
fuse117
Mathematics does not predict anything, let alone a mass extinction. Some
model, which is mathematically based, might predict a mass extinction.

